# Centro Gestor Form 790 012



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have two of these forms, one for me and one for my son and I was told to take them to the bank to pay the 10.50 euro tax on each. That's straight forward enough, what I am not sure about is if I have to fill it in at all?

I know it may be a silly question but I cannot afford to mess this up as I have been given a special appointment on Friday at the extranjero before it is open to the public. The last thing I want to do is go with a form incorrectly filled in.

Your help as always would be most appreciated.


----------

